# Elbow chipped-What if anything to do?



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

Elbow Bone Chip-Anyone else's experience? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wouldn't you know it, the last time I didn't put on my elbow guards, sure enough, fell right on a rock with the end of my elbow. POP!. I heard that sound and thought I'd broken a collar bone, but then was 'just' an elbow. Thought it was just a bad bone bruise, but after 6 weeks, decided to check it out. Sure enough, a little chip floating around the very end of my elbow, shown in the x ray. So I'm about to go to a specialist, and was wondering what other's have had and done. It gets a little sore and if it hit it on a chair, I see stars! I've been riding road with no problems b/c of the snow/wet trails, but now its time to get back to it. If I need a little operation, will it effect strength or riding out side of the healing time? 
Let me know. Thanks
SB


----------



## CAO (Oct 4, 2004)

Floating bone fragment is never good and can cause the joint to lock or interfere with other nerves or veins in the area. It will likely get removed (quick recovery) or pinned back in place (a little longer). If it has not caused any tingling in your fingers or forearm then you should recover very quick maybe a couple of weeks. Nerves take a lot longer.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

CAO- thanks, hadn't thgouht it could travel. Now looking for a doctor on 'the plan'.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

It will just heal itself over time (couple of months) but it will never be 100%. i'm sure i chipped a bone in my elbow but never got it x-rayed. (i can move part of my elbow) but it no longer hurts or affects my riding. I would say go and see a doctor and try and get it pinned back into place. that would be best in the long run. 
i also think that i should take my own advice.


----------

